# port request: Xonotic



## lnnix (Sep 8, 2011)

Xonotic is a fork of the games/nexuiz port with lots of improvements. I would love to get this into the ports collection.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 8, 2011)

You should subscribe to freebsd-ports and announce your port there. You should be able to pick up a 'mentor' to guide you through the process. Someone on here may do that as well, but maintainers and committers are on the mailing list for sure.


----------

